# [HP] option d'impression

## loopx

Bonjour, j'ai récement installé une imprimante HP sais plus quoi à un pote infographiste qui en a marre de Windows. Mais le problème, c'est que il y a certaine option qu'on ne trouve pas. Par exemple, la possibilité d'imprimer 4 page/feuille ... Je sais pas si ca existe, mais on ne l'a jamais trouvé. Peut etre que j'ai mal installé le drivers ou alors qu'il faut installer encore un truc en plus. De deux, pas moyen de connaitre le niveau d'encre (il y a la possibilité normalement). Encore un problème de logiciel. Que dois-je mettre pour pouvoir mieux en profiter ? Si quelqu'un sais ...

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

j'ai une imprimante hp et j'utilise le logiciel hptoolbox qui est bien pratique.

Regarde de ce coté, on ne sait jamais...

----------

## bob1977

Salut,

  Il y a le logiciel hp-toolbox fourni avec les drivers il me semble. Pour gerer les impressions, on peut aussi utiliser gtklp ou xpp qui permettent de gerer le recto-version, la qualite d'impression, le nombre de pages par feuilles par exemple...

----------

## loopx

Oki, merci, mais vous le trouvez ou ??? Il est po dans le portage, et je le trouve po  :Sad: 

----------

## SnowBear

Il y est mais sous un autre nom,

je crois que c'est celui-ci (je continue de chercher  :Wink:  ) : http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?hpijs-1.7.1

EDIT : c'est celui-ci : http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?hplip-0.9.7-r3 (je laisse confirmer les autres quand même ^^ )

----------

## loopx

Dois-je virer le hpijs alors (le driver que j'ai actuellement ?) ???

----------

## SnowBear

je ne pense pas

----------

## bob1977

I lme semble que hpijs a ete remplace par hplip ( a verifier). En tout cas, tu peux aller voir si ton imprimante est supportee par hplip ici: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net

----------

## dapsaille

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> I lme semble que hpijs a ete remplace par hplip ( a verifier). En tout cas, tu peux aller voir si ton imprimante est supportee par hplip ici: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net

 

+1

----------

## CryoGen

+1 pour hplip  :Smile:  ici il marche parfaitement pour une Deskjet 5940

----------

## loopx

hpijs bloque hplip donc surement que ca a changé. Mais je pige pas, il y a encore un 2ème démon à lancer (cups + hplip). Je dois garder cups ou non ??? Et j'ai aussi remarqué qu'il faut régler sinon hp-toolbox trouve pas d'imprimante, je vais y regarder demain.

----------

## PabOu

oui il faut garder cups

hplip va crééer une interface pour que cups puisse trouver l'imprimante (dans cups quand tu config l'imprimante, au lieu de dire port // ou samba ou .. tu auras une entrée créée par hplip)

----------

## dapsaille

Et aussi une belle n'interface te permettant de scanner et une boite a outils pour l'encre, l'alignement etc etc

----------

## titoucha

Fonctionne pas quand l'imprimante est en réseau   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai vu un tip sur le net indiquant comment le faire fonctionner en réseau 

 je cherche ca ..

hahahaaaaaa :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480720-highlight-hplip.html

 Voilaaaa !

----------

## titoucha

Et moi qui pensais sortir une grosse co***e, merci mais je pensais de toute façon la déplacer et la remettre sur mon pc.

----------

## loopx

Bon, voilà, j'ai installé tout ce qu'il faut, hp-toolbox fonctionne et on peux effectivement alligner les cartouches etc...

Le truc que j'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est comment on fait pour imprimer 2 page par feuille ?? Il y a une option (hp-toolbox -> printer et il y a un truc pour imprimer plusieurs page/feuille) mais quand je fais close et que je retourne dedans, il repasse à 1 page / feuille. Je sais pas quelle est la technique à utiliser. Il y a un truc aussi ou on peu ouvrir des fichiers... J'ai du mal là...

----------

## loopx

L'imprimante n'imprime plus avec les bonnes marge, elle coupe le dessus aussi !!! Super foireux. C'est depuis que j'utilise hplip et plus hpijs...

EDIT: avec inkscape ca foire, pas avec les autres progz

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> L'imprimante n'imprime plus avec les bonnes marge, elle coupe le dessus aussi !!! Super foireux. C'est depuis que j'utilise hplip et plus hpijs...
> 
> EDIT: avec inkscape ca foire, pas avec les autres progz

 

J'ai comme qui dirait le souvenir que par défaut dans cups elle est au format letter :p

----------

## loopx

Je regarderai un coup demain, sait on jamais   :Razz: 

----------

## bob1977

Salut,

  Tu peux essayer de regler les parametres par defaut avec gtklp ou xpp. Ils sont dans portage tous les 2.

----------

## CryoGen

Bah moi au début j'imprimais seulement sur un quart de page   :Laughing: 

Dans cups, page de test => ok 

Dans OpenOffice => ko   :Shocked: 

Effectivement par defaut => letter dans les options d'impressions de hp... mais pas de cups ^^ et oui c'est séparé ce que j'ignorais...

----------

